
Gngr v0.3.15 - mindcrime
https://github.com/UprootLabs/gngr/releases/tag/v0.3.15
======
bradknowles
It might be useful to tell us what this code is about. I found this:

This is the source code of gngr, a new cross-platform browser that champions
privacy. gngr is an independent implementation of web standards in pure Java.
It is not a wrapper around other browser engines.

